# just lost a heap of respect for strikeforce wtf...



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol what sore losers showing fedors only 3 losses as a montage imagine ufc showing chucks last 5 ko losses and asking you to vote for it as ufc s best moment!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I thought it was a dickish move myself, but what can you do.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

His losses were definitely the best moments in Strikeforce. I can't think of any moments bigger than when he was choked out, knocked out or beaten. Only thing that comes close is Carano vs Cyborg.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> His losses were definitely the best moments in Strikeforce. I can't think of any moments bigger than when he was choked out, knocked out or beaten. Only thing that comes close is Carano vs Cyborg.


Unfortunately I can think of a bigger moment. Stockton 209. Strikeforce brawl.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Scott Smith KO'ing Cung Le was my favorite SF moment.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well it is the most memorable moment, not best moment. Fedor losing three in a row was pretty memorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Rondas rise to power was my number one but I found it funny that Fedor lost three fights with Strikeforce of all organizations. Guess he ignored the UFC for a reason.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Rusty said:


> Rondas rise to power was my number one but I found it funny that Fedor lost three fights with Strikeforce of all organizations. Guess he ignored the UFC for a reason.


He also beat 2 more former UFC champions in Strikeforce

With 2x wins over Nog, 2x wins over Coleman, a win over Randleman, a win over Sylvia, a win over Arlovski, a win over Rizzo and a win over Lindland, he had NINE wins over UFC Champions which is completely unheard of and will never be replicated. 

So shut your mouth and pay some respect to the best of all time.

Even Anderson has only SIX wins over UFC champs, as many total losses as Fedor (including a few embarrassing losses to nobodies), and one LESS total wins. 

So yeah, STFU


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor's losses were all easily top 10 moments in SF history, Werdum was seen as a fluke then the BigFoot one was still a major upset in a tourney were Reem/Fedor had fans drooling and the Hendo one was a legend with the win that stamped his legacy and also announced to the world that he was still a viable fighter. I would be far more disappointed if they did not show those losses. Fedor was the single biggest aquasition of SF history and his run there was a bust but he still made some truly historic moments he just was on the wrong side. In Pride montages Fedor gives beatings in SF ones he gets them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

robbie lawler KOing manhoef was certainly shocking


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> robbie lawler KOing manhoef was certainly shocking


That was pretty f***ing epic, forgot all about that one


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> That was pretty f***ing epic, forgot all about that one


the only thing more shocking or maybe funny was aoki stopping mckee a few weeks ago due to submission due to a punch to the eye ha


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

RearNaked said:


> *He also beat 2 more former UFC champions in Strikeforce*
> 
> With 2x wins over Nog, 2x wins over Coleman, a win over Randleman, a win over Sylvia, a win over Arlovski, a win over Rizzo and a win over Lindland, he had NINE wins over UFC Champions which is completely unheard of and will never be replicated.
> 
> ...


These wins you're referring to happened in Affliction, not Strikeforce.

...and this really didn't warrant freaking out...relax, things will be okay.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> He also beat 2 more former UFC champions in Strikeforce
> 
> With 2x wins over Nog, 2x wins over Coleman, a win over Randleman, a win over Sylvia, a win over Arlovski, a win over Rizzo and a win over Lindland, he had NINE wins over UFC Champions which is completely unheard of and will never be replicated.




A regional level fighter could have beaten the versions "UFC champs" that Fedor fought.

Literally. Look at the dudes this guy beat? Randleman? :laugh:

The guy lost to Ron Waterman in his very next fight...Randleman was never good, he won the UFC title at a time the UFC had no good HWs and was then exposed for the brutally one dimensional undersized fighter he was.

He also beat 40 year old Coleman who had already faded into irrelevancy, a fat ass Tim Sylvia who would shortly after be knocked out by an equally fat and washed up professional boxer and a regional bum in Abe Wagner.

OMG A WIN OVER AN ANCIENT MIDDLEWEIGHT HES SO GOOD.



It'd be like Anderson Silva fighting Dave Menne in some random org in the middle of nowhere and people acting like it wasn't a joke...like the majority of Fedor's career.


Maybe in your own fairy world feasting on clearly past their prime fighters is worthy of accolades, but to anyone who seriously follows combat sports, it's a joke.


Fedor was essentially the Joe Calzaghe of MMA.


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

Gotta give my top Strikeforce moment to Nick Diaz vs Paul Daley. May of only lasted one round. But what a round it was.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Even Anderson has only SIX wins over UFC champs, as many total losses as Fedor (including a few embarrassing losses to nobodies), and one LESS total wins.
> 
> So yeah, STFU


To be fair that's only because no one can get a look in to the MW title because Anderson has held it so long :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Top 5 in no particular order. 

Cung beating Frank
Gina Carano whupping ass then losing to she-hulk.
Werdum dethroning the Emperor, then to Big Foot and Hendo was tough. 
Overeem smashing Bum Rogers
Ronda blitzing everybody with the same finish move. 

It's too bad SF had to fold. It was a solid organization with entertaining fights. You need feeder organizations like this otherwise the UFC will be bloated with a lot of lower tiered fighters who will be thrown into the wolves from the get go. The UFC is no joke. Every champ from other organizations have faltered at one point in the UFC.

- Jorge Santiago
- Nate (Pancrase) 
- Cote (MFC)
- Diaz (I wouldn't say he faltered, but he lost to Condit and should almost certainly lose to GSP)
- Hendo lost both Pride belts
- Wandy
- Hector Lombard 
- Cung Le (Good rebound though in his last two fights.) 
- Roy Nelson (IFL champ/TUF winner)

These two at least won their belts in their respective divisions, but have been in major decline. 
- Shogun Pride (although he did win the belt at least)
- Big Nog (won the belt, but has been in decline)

Only Overeem recorded his first victory in his first appearance from what I can remember. I think DC will follow suit against Mir. Luke not so much. Melendez will probably lose a close battle against Bendo simply because he hasn't had to deal with tough competition. Tarec is ultra talented, but you know what happens when you face The Rush. 

Had no idea SF has been around for 27 years.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I just came in to mention Manhoef and Lawler myself.

I have to give respect to Strikeforce because I might not be watching MMA like I do today if it wasn't for them.

With the exception of UFC 100, which I watched for Bisping/Hendo on the TUF finale, and a few Brock fights I googled, my first real MMA live event I watched was Strikeforce Miami, which was an awesome card and got me really interested. You had Bobby Lashley, whom I knew from wrestling, destroying his opponent in the first. The amazing Robbie Lawler KO over Manhoef, this near 50 year old man, Herchel Walker, looking outstanding in his MMA debut, this freak of nature woman wrecking machine in Cyborg and my future favourite fighter of all time, Nick Diaz win the first Strikeforce belt. I was showing everyone every fight from the card. The former pro wrestler looking great, the amazing KO, the 47 year old man in amazing shape, the woman wrecking machine and then of course Diaz. That card really brought me into being an MMA fan as we didn't have the luxery of having real MMA on TV (except TUF UK/US and BAMMA) up until last year. That event alone probably kept me going in finding streams online to watch the fights etc so I'll remember Strikeforce fondly for that.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Top 5 in no particular order.
> 
> Cung beating Frank
> Gina Carano whupping ass then losing to she-hulk.
> ...


Something that has stuck with me when was Overeem basically threw Rodgers across the ring.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Term said:


> Something that has stuck with me when was Overeem basically threw Rodgers across the ring.


That was one of the most movie style bad ass things I have ever seen in a fight. Get off me bitch toss


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

The demise of Fedor was a big part of Strikeforce history.

I would also say Lawler beating Manhoef is my favorite highlight of SF. Lawler's leg almost got kicked off and then boom, Lawler KO's Manhoef.

Also Scott Smith beating Cung Lee and Diaz's dominance as champ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So when is this subforum going to close?


----------

